# 13 Sicherheits-Updates am kommenden Patchday



## Newsfeed (9 Oktober 2009)

Erstmals soll es offizielle Sicherheits-Updates für Windows 7 geben. Zudem will Microsoft die Lücken in der SMB2-Implementierung sowie eine sechs Wochen alte Lücke im FTP-Dienst unter IIS 5 und 6 schließen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

